
“I found a hard drive in my garage with the original Reddit Lisp code from 2005” - smacktoward
https://www.reddit.com/r/announcements/comments/8830oa/and_now_a_word_from_reddits_engineers/dwhg6vi/
======
jrsnyder
Scraping the /popular page on del.icio.us: [https://github.com/reddit-
archive/reddit1.0/blob/master/scra...](https://github.com/reddit-
archive/reddit1.0/blob/master/scraper.lisp)

del.icio.us/popular used to be very similar to Hacker News as a source of
fresh web-scene-relevant article flow.

Between /popular, and per-tag RSS feeds, in some ways del.icio.us used to be a
better Reddit than current Reddit. Tags and tag feeds were a very flexible way
to monitor interest topics. What is now a network of reposts between
subreddits, used to just be the addition of tags.

Saving a bookmark to your own set of bookmarks also served as an "upvote".
This created a nice incentive alignment; if something was interesting, you
would want to keep track of it, and add it to your collection, with the tags
relevant to you!

Because del.icio.us was not explicitly designed as a "hype machine" like
reddit, it turned over a lot of really original content that would have been
hard to discover otherwise. It helped that the peak of del.icio.us was during
the rise of blogs and self-published websites.

------
kristianp
Here's the source code link given in the comment: [https://github.com/reddit-
archive/reddit1.0](https://github.com/reddit-archive/reddit1.0)

